

Postgres-XC, read and write scalability in Postgres - buro9
http://postgres-xc.sourceforge.net/

======
buro9
I've submitted this in part just to see if any on here has used this and has
any experience that they can share.

Particularly what the observed overhead with real-world use, and whether you
encountered any gotchas when rolling it out that you wish you knew of in
advance.

